# Walking a Rescue Poodle Off Leach



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you should do more on-leash obedience before you try any off-leash work. You really have to work up to off-leash. When you know he's really following your commands, you can get a long 15-20 foot lead, and then when he's comfortable with that, move onto off-leash. I would enroll in an obedience class, they can really teach you the proper techniques.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You can't have a dog off leash in public if it does not have a reliable recall. Please search this forum for teaching recalls. There have been lots of posts on the subject. In a nutshell it deals with keeping the dog on leash all the time so that you can enforce the recall.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

In my opinion I would NEVER walk any dog (a rescue or a $10,000 purebred) off leash outside of a safely fenced area unless and until he was SOLID at coming every single time I'd call him within a safely fenced area!! Recall training should always be done ON LEASH anyway even within a fence so you can enforce the "come" if the dog isn't interested in complying. Once you have the dog coming every single time you call him while he's on a leash (this can be a very long lead - 20, 30 feet or more so the dog can get a distance from you before you call him) then you can try it without the safety net of the leash. Once he's coming every single time you call him off leash but still within a fence, then you could feel more comfortable off leash, outside of a fenced area. Others may have different opinions - but this is mine! Good luck!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> In my opinion I would NEVER walk any dog (a rescue or a $10,000 purebred) off leash outside of a safely fenced area unless and until he was SOLID at coming every single time I'd call him within a safely fenced area!! Recall training should always be done ON LEASH anyway even within a fence so you can enforce the "come" if the dog isn't interested in complying. Once you have the dog coming every single time you call him while he's on a leash (this can be a very long lead - 20, 30 feet or more so the dog can get a distance from you before you call him) then you can try it without the safety net of the leash. Once he's coming every single time you call him off leash but still within a fence, then you could feel more comfortable off leash, outside of a fenced area. Others may have different opinions - but this is mine! Good luck!




I agree with this. The long leads are great for allowing space to see what the dog will do.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd NEVER go without a leash EVER...my dogs are too valuable to me. And what I never want is the memory of my dog being killed right in front of my eyes, spinning up inside the tire wheelwell and its intestines being all over the road....horrible picture to have embedded in your memory. I have seen a dog be killed on a road (not mine) that's why I am paranoid about loose dogs.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts... I should have thought through what I was thinking. :noidea: It's not such a good idea. :doh:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It seems fun and neat to be able to have your dog off leash but unless there is a reason for it, is it worth the risk?

My dogs are very solid on recall at the dog park even with a bunch of distractions but rarely have I let Vega off leash. Sometimes I've let him out of the truck without a leash going up to the door to my house or something but that's really about it.

Also, as Partial2Poodles said I never want to see anything like that happen to any dog let alone one of my own. Knowing that I could have easily prevented it with a simple dog leash would make me feel absolutely terrible.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

long leash
then start borrowing friends back yards- so it's someplace new 

i don't trust off leash for about six months with most rescues. Ihave one that i don't trust off leash in the dog park (FUlly fenced) but do trust off leash in teh small dog park (bout the size of a large back yard- maybe quarter acre)


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with what the others posted. In fact of all my dogs I only let two off leash, and that is because they both have VERY reliable recalls (I have never had them not listen) One is our Boston Terrier (rescue-sorta) 
The only problem with her recall is that it is embarassing! Her name is Wendy, but if you want her to listen 100% you have to say "Woo-Nasty" 

not really sure why she likes that better than her name, but, whatever


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I take Mitch off leash walking in the ravine and stuff, but never around cars or near roads. 

I know you've already changed your mind, but I wanted to add another reason why walking your dogs off leash in a neighbourhood can be very dangerous if you encounter dog aggressive dogs. If your dog decides to approach a strange dog, and the recall is not working, your dog (especially a toy poodle) could be toast in a short scuffle.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I am a big believer in giving a dog a chance to have a good run and luckily I live in a rural area with tons of places to let my dog have more freedom. But like what was said I have a good recall and a very good bond with my dog and he loves chasing me so if I would try running off he would only take a couple seconds to catch up to me. He also only runs 30 or 40 yards away at any given time and I sometimes go quading with him and he keeps up pretty good. Sometimes we play hide and seek, he always wins I think he cheats.

Now how did I train his recall I used a lot of the ideas from the Relay Reliable Recall DVD and I treated the check in’s, I also never chased him instead I ran from him and he chased me. I also always had treats on most walks or toys I also made the walks fun for him first and then I did some training after he got what he needed.

I am not a big fan of off leash areas now you mention Fleas that is another reason I wouldn’t like them since we don’t have a big flea problem in Northern Alberta.

You say he still needs work on Come but you have sit and down well I tell people if your dog won’t come after you called his name once you are not aloud to use his name again, you have to go get him. So walk calmly toward him and ask for a sit or a down heck treat the sit and down and then just walk up and put on his leash. Or if he will chase you run away as soon as he catches up change direction and run the other way. I the beginning with my dog I would do this zig zag type game sometime 25 times and then ask for a sit. Again he got what he wanted and needed and I got my dog without too much hassle. One other trick to get your dog back is teach a hand touch the dog has to come back to touch your hand and get his treat so that works as a very good recall also.


----------

